

Surefire Ways To Lose A Great Software Engineer - gershwin
http://gregorymazurek.com/posts/2014/02/05/10-sure-fire-ways-to-lose-a-great-software-engineer.html

======
username317
#1 made me laugh. It describes most of my days and is definitely one of the
reasons I'm considering leaving. I love when my manager is out of town for
business or on vacation. I get to actually think for more than 30 minutes at a
time.

------
mobiuscog
I can agree with all of those points except for #4. Whilst this may apply
within the 'web' scope, most software development (especially qualifying for
'engineering') requires longer timescales.

Quality takes time and anyone seriously invested in that will likely want to
take their time to get it right, rather than require instant gratification of
getting it 'out there'.

